# Additional Question Marks With Smilies!



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Not sure if anyone else has noticed but if you use multiple Smilies it always puts a number of Question Marks afterwards like this...

???

So what I always do is right after posting the message I press EDIT and go back and nuke the extraneous question marks and then SAVE. Then I just have the smilies like this...



Not a big deal but the forums are quiet and it's been a deep issue I have needed to share with you all!????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

????


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

Whaaaaaa! I have never noticed that 

@Gizmo


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> ????



Yes just like that Stroods!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

thats weird


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/14)

????????????????


----------



## ShaneW (28/3/14)

It's the software asking you what the hell is wrong... multiple personality disorder ????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

OK so this Friday afternoon there are some vapers around just happy to have something to talk about even if it's forum software and not a new MOD or Atomiser!


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

maybe the forum is trying to ask why you using so many different expressions LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> It's the software asking you what the hell is wrong... multiple personality disorder ????




Hahahahahaha so funny !!!!!!


----------



## steve (28/3/14)

I also noticed but because im seriously challenged with typing i just assumed i'd done it myself


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

if you do this...



Its like the forum is asking me why so excited...


Simple answer... *ITS FRIDAY FRIDAY GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY*??????


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

Wait! Where did the question marks go


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Wait! Where did the question marks go



Testing 1-2-3! ????


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing 1-2-3! ????



Still there!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

so its concluded then! The forum only asks when you have multiple personality disorder ????

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

